# Newbie Fridays! - Take-Out Target



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Just in time for your weekend shooting endeavors, a place to post tricks, tips, thoughts, experiments, everything and anything slingshot related - from the Newbie perspective.

If there is sufficient interest, I will make an effort to post something each Friday. I encourage everyone - Newbies and Experienced alike - to join in the fun.

I'll start with my Take-Out Target. Environmentally incorrect Styrofoam take-out box from our favorite Thai restaurant, repurposed into a target. Perfect size for Newbies and guaranteed to increase confidence. Dinner and a target all in one.

You may fire when you are ready, Gridley!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Styrofoam trays that accompany meat from the super market work well also .


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I hope to progress to Styrofoam cups!


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Take out Pizza boxes work well also. You can even use them as a mobile take anywhere catch box. Just stuff rags, towel, T-Shirts or whatever in them and they'll trap your ammo.

I save my can lids, especially the gallon size and drill a hole or two in them to hang them by. Then progress to tuna and soup can lids.

When I first started one of my favorites was/is clay pigeons. I drilled a hole near the edge and hang them from a bent wire. Those eBay clay pigeon hangers are a bit too expensive and it doesn't take long to drill a few dozen with a drill press

I find that a spring clamp hung sideways from a string in my catch box can be used yo hang both playing cards and soda cans. I just open the clamp and shove one prong inside the hole in top of the can and let go. I drill a hole in both clamp handles and run paracord through the two holes to hang the clamp by.

Outside I lay old carpet in front of my catch boxes making it easy to spot bounce out ammo. Also keeps grass and weeds from growing up after the rains. I get the carpet free from the local flooring companies. I even lined one of my catch boxes with carpet which is really nice.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I love this idea Blue Raja. It would be a good weekly installment. I haven't tried styrofoam yet, but I bet it would make a pretty satisfying target. I have a bad caffeine addiction and an intolerance to coffee, so I've got a dozen Diet Coke cans lying around at any time. I think I'd like to try putting a paper target on some styrofoam like that, or drawing a bullseye on there. It would be nice to see how my groupings look, and get a little feedback on my form.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd put the styrofoam in a thin transparent bag or cling wrap to catch the mess.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great idea B.R. I gottta say asprins for me make the longest lasting targets.lol! Life time garentee unless theres an accident.haha


----------



## Slingshot Evangelist (Dec 10, 2018)

I was in the grocery store and spotted an orange silicone hot pad, pot holder. It has one center hole in one edge. I'm going to have to burn a hole in each of the top corners because with just the one middle edge hole it does not hang straight. It needs to be hung from both sides to keep it from twisting around sideways. It gives a nice swing back and forth when hit. If need be, it could be cut into a bunch of smaller targets. I kinda think this thing would last forever considering that 3/8" ball bearings did nothing in the way of damage to this thing. It reminds me of those self healing targets but this thing doesn't get injured or wounded from the slingshot.


----------

